# Burner 5 wood shaft is broken



## gklost80

Sorry if i posted this in the wrong spot i am new the the forum. As you can tell from the title i have a burner 18 degree 5 wood with the supoerfast 49 gram stiff flex shaft that I snapped. I was wondering what you think I should do? Should I reshaft it? or buy a new one. How much does it cost to reshaft it? and what shaft would you recamend? thank you very much!


----------



## Surtees

I would prob just get it reshafted the price can vary depending on the shaft you chose but shouldnt be more the $50 at a guess when I had one of my old irons reshafted and put a dynamic gold brand steel shaft in it that was like $25 aussie dollars. As for what shaft to pick speak to the pro at the golf shop and they should be able to help you out with that. I am really not sue what you should pick it comes down to personal choice and how fast you swing the club.

Welcome to the site too!


----------



## Cajun

Yep, you can spend as little or as much as you'd like, it will depend on what you choose to do. Like Luke refered to, it should be pretty inexpensive to fix. I'd say you could get that club back on the course for as little as $35 to $50 if you find the right smith to help you. Most good smiths can even save your grip if it's in good shape and use it on your new shaft. Good luck and welcome to Golf Forum.


----------

